# Help WOBBLE BOLTS 4x100 to 4x108



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

hello everyone...i need some advice please, i have used the search button and even looked on google like stance threads and all that. the question is will wobble bolts work on my 4x100 hub/rotor setup, i bought a set of remotec wheels, 4x108 and would like to put them on. im hopeing this works. also if not how about drilling the rotor & hub to 4x108 instead of buying adapters. the offset of the wheels are extreamly tight to the fenders so like adapters are really pushing it. ive looked on ebay and found the thinnest ones of 1inch think:banghead: is there adapters 15mm thick? or.....the redrilling & filling method...ive been quoted at 300. 

LEMME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK...HELPFULL ADVICE IS WANTED 


THANKS DAVE:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Wobble bolts will only give you 2.5mm of difference so on a 4x100 car they would only work for 4x102.5. Adaptec Speedware can make 15mm adapters.


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

any more advice from anyone??


----------



## Slow Slammed 4 Door (Oct 15, 2008)

U already got the correct and best advice ur gonna get. No u cannot use wobble bolts as common sense tells u 8mm is alot more then the 2mm which is what they are for. Refilling and drilling is not smart. U can never go back to 4x100. Adaptec can make u 15mm adapters.


----------

